# Seasoning Lobster Boiling Water



## dragnlaw (May 12, 2017)

I am about to boil up some lobsters tonight.  

From 2 of them I will be making Lobster Rolls (Welcome Home for my traveling neighbours). 
The other I will share with a friend, hot out of the pot. (hope I can pick out the largest )

I was wondering if any of you "season" the boiling water with anything - other than salt.  Any herbs? spices?... something? 

I actually have some lemon grass that I'm thinking should be used up and was wondering if I dumped one or two into the pot it could give a hint of lemon?

I know it's sort of late but if anyone sees this in time and has an opinion I'd love to hear it.


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2017)

I would liberally salt the water, Tbsp whole black pepper corns, bay leaves and white wine or sherry or vermouth. Basically a light court bouillon.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 12, 2017)

somehow I knew you would be the first to answer  

Thanks! I think that's just what I will do.


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2017)

It helps being a seafood snob! Seriously, the lobster will shine.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> somehow I knew you would be the first to answer
> 
> Thanks! I think that's just what I will do.


Not only first, but someone where we trust the answer.


----------



## tenspeed (May 12, 2017)

I never boil lobster.  I made that mistake once.  Steaming them is the way to go, as it keeps the salty ocean flavors.  Nothing else is required, at least not for New England lobsters .


----------



## jennyema (May 12, 2017)

Yikes no flavoring!!

Just lots of salt

You want the ocean flavor, nothing else


----------



## Sagittarius (May 13, 2017)

Liquid for Poaching a Lobster: 

I prepare a Court Bouillon too.  

2 leeks, 2 sprigs of Thyme, the juice of 1/2 lemon, 2 cups of white wine, 1 shallot, or sweet onion,  a tiny bit of  fennel, salt, a turn of the grinder of freshly ground black pepper, fresh minced parsley,  1 Turkish bay leaf and 1 clove of smashed garlic.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

Burp....   done.

All you suggestions are yummy sounding. 

I did the simple one, couple of bay leaves, some black peppercorns and a shot of white wine.  

they were delish

tenspeed - I may try steaming them again in the future but _my_ one time trying was disastrous.  

I can remember my mother hitching up her skirts and wading out in the ocean to try and fill the pot with sand free water.  We cooked lobsters and corn on the beach.  A little rogue wave came along and got her bottom. The five of us kids were rolling on the beach watching her, trying not to get knocked over, fill the pot full enough, keep her skirt high, she needed 2 hands for the heavy pot and two hands for her skirt.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 13, 2017)

Dragnlaw, 

Wonderfully vividly narrated story !  Actually, ocean or sea water is still used in tiny coastal zones of the Mediterrean to boil lobsters and other shellfish creatures ! 

Thank you for posting .. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Yikes no flavoring!!
> 
> Just lots of salt
> 
> You want the ocean flavor, nothing else



As an old New Englander, I am in this school. The same for clams, quohogs, and any other seafood. 

You have to remember, their environment is salt water of the ocean. *Never *fresh water. What a lot of people don't realize is that creatures of the sea, when placed in fresh tap water, they literally drown. The oxygen they take from the salt water is entirely different than what is in tap water. Since most seafood should be steamed while still alive, by using fresh tap water, they are dead before you can get them into the pot. Not good for a healthy feast of clams, lobsters, crabs etc. 

BTW, this does not include horseshoe crabs. Their blood is blue, harvested and used for medical purposes. They are then returned to the sea to replace it. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_crab


----------



## tenspeed (May 13, 2017)

Addie said:


> The oxygen they take from the salt water is entirely different than what is in tap water.


It has nothing to do with oxygen (O2 is O2), it's due to osmosis.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euryhaline

I'm assuming you are referring to trying to keep crustaceans and shellfish alive in water, rather than cooking.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> It has nothing to do with oxygen (O2 is O2), it's due to osmosis.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euryhaline
> 
> I'm assuming you are referring to trying to keep crustaceans and shellfish alive in water, rather than cooking.



So many beginners go out clamming. Bring their find home, put them in tap water, with cornmeal or oatmeal to "cleanse" them. They die before they even begin to cleanse. Add some sea salt instead to the water and they will stay alive long enough to at least begin the cleansing process they are looking for.


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2017)

I'm a purist as well when it comes to boiling lobster. Just salt water, and if you can, steaming is better like 10speed said.

But for something different, I like Craigsy's suggestion, as well as what dragn did.

I'm just glad no one said to toss in 4 cups of Old Bay seasoning. Yuk!
 I can't stand ordering seafood like crab and shrimp and they come out crusted with an inch of Old Bay. To do that to a lobster would just be wrong.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

and of course, Asparagus is In.  Not too skinny and not too fat - perfect!

Roasted 20 min. in the oven at 375 F.  on a cookie sheet.  Rolled around and coated with Grapeseed oil. Also threw on some par-boiled/peeled baby white pearl onions. For the last 10 min. added some Grape Tomatoes to the sheet. 

Just pepper, no salt til after they are cooked. 

At the end of supper my knife and fork were still clean  

 finger food


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2017)

buckytom said:


> I'm a purist as well when it comes to boiling lobster. Just salt water, and if you can, steaming is better like 10speed said.
> 
> But for something different, I like Craigsy's suggestion, as well as what dragn did.
> 
> ...



Florida lobster are great steamed using equal parts water and white vinegar mixed with Old Bay and kosher salt. Perfect for a "shrimp" cocktail, using lobster instead or lobster salad. With crab, shrimp and lobster (Caribbean/Florida) the vinegar brings out the sweetness during steaming, IMO. I use the Old Bay very sparingly. Maine lobster is too delicate to steam with Old Bay. I don't like crab done in a crawfish boil and I don't like crawfish steamed with Old Bay.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

Gads, so wish I had the ability to discern all those different delicate flavours!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

*Bucky* just reread your post...   I *did do* what Craig suggested. I too thought it was a good idea and different.  I do know they were delicious, sweet and tender.  

Were they more so than how I usually prepare? (with just salt in the water) - I honestly don't know. I would have to do a side by side test, which I'm not exactly prepared to do. I don't have as much a refined palate as some of you so there is a good chance I wouldn't be able to distinguish anyhow! 

LOL but I would love to gobble up some more!  Just let me know the date to turn up!  Then maybe I could mosey over to Craig's place and sample some of theirs'.  

Except ummm, I have a slight phobia. Well, maybe not slight, rather large actually. Craig you don't have any of your avatar friends around the house do you?


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> *Bucky* just reread your post...   I *did do* what Craig suggested. I too thought it was a good idea and different.  I do know they were delicious, sweet and tender.
> 
> Were they more so than how I usually prepare? (with just salt in the water) - I honestly don't know. I would have to do a side by side test, which I'm not exactly prepared to do. I don't have as much a refined palate as some of you so there is a good chance I wouldn't be able to distinguish anyhow!
> 
> ...



I have one female Emerald Tree Boa and she lives on the porch. I no longer keep venomous snakes or lizards. We do have a very pushy and demanding curly tail lizard that wants to eat us out of house and home of meal worms! I have rats in the freezer and meal worms in my beer fridge. Just keep in mind that we cook bugs and mud bugs!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

Oh dear, just one in the house is enough for me to say... "What a wonderful invitation to come for supper and I truly thank you. I'm sorry to say though that I cannot accept."  lol!

Lizards, rats and mealy bugs I don't mind.  As long as they have legs, I'm good.  She must be beautiful. I looked up your "gems" a long time ago as I was suspicious that that was indeed what you were referring to. LOL I was right!

I've had this phobia since childhood. No one knows why. I never really told anyone about it but now I can at least talk about them. Of course I still have nightmares for about 3 nights after talking but...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Oh dear, just one in the house is enough for me to say... "What a wonderful invitation to come for supper and I truly thank you. I'm sorry to say though that I cannot accept."  lol!
> 
> Lizards, rats and mealy bugs I don't mind.  As long as they have legs, I'm good.  She must be beautiful. I looked up your "gems" a long time ago as I was suspicious that that was indeed what you were referring to. LOL I was right!
> 
> I've had this phobia since childhood. No one knows why. I never really told anyone about it but now I can at least talk about them. Of course I still have nightmares for about 3 nights after talking but...



They are just dragons without wings...that being said, I have the same phobia.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are just dragons without wings...that being said, I have the same phobia.



LOL... people don't understand my fixation with dragons a reptilian creature and my phobia. Chickens/birds also same background. I love them.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Just keep in mind that we cook bugs and mud bugs!




Are they for Emma, the Emerald, or Curly Lizabet? Or for your selves? 

I would try to try them, but I'm not a big fan.  Would be better if with my first mouthful you just plain lied about the contents.


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Florida lobster are great steamed using equal parts water and white vinegar mixed with Old Bay and kosher salt. Perfect for a "shrimp" cocktail, using lobster instead or lobster salad. With crab, shrimp and lobster (Caribbean/Florida) the vinegar brings out the sweetness during steaming, IMO. I use the Old Bay very sparingly. Maine lobster is too delicate to steam with Old Bay. I don't like crab done in a crawfish boil and I don't like crawfish steamed with Old Bay.


 
Yes, I like Old Bay too with some things, but just sparingly as you said. Not so it gets caked on the shell.

It's been so long since I've had a spiny lobster. We will be in St Augustine this Sumer visiting my sister. I'll have to be on the lookout for the lobster cocktail you mentioned.

I'm also hoping to get down to Marco/Sanibel again soon. Maybe in the Fall if I have enough travel rewards.


----------



## medtran49 (May 13, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Are they for Emma, the Emerald, or Curly Lizabet? Or for your selves?
> 
> I would try to try them, but I'm not a big fan.  Would be better if with my first mouthful you just plain lied about the contents.



Bugs are slang for Caribbean lobster.  Mudbugs, of course, are crawfish and look like mini Maine lobster.

We don't have names for the snake or the curly tail.  The CT is free range.  I just yell at Craig and tell him his girlfriend demands his presence when I go out without him and she's there.    lord only knows what the neighbors think.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Bugs are slang for Caribbean lobster.  Mudbugs, of course, are crawfish and look like mini Maine lobster.



Well, harumph, tell Curly for me she has my full permission and encouragement  to go and nibble on Craig's ear - hard - for putting me on like that.


----------



## CraigC (May 18, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Yes, I like Old Bay too with some things, but just sparingly as you said. Not so it gets caked on the shell.
> 
> It's been so long since I've had a spiny lobster. We will be in St Augustine this Sumer visiting my sister. *I'll have to be on the lookout for the lobster cocktail you mentioned*.
> 
> I'm also hoping to get down to Marco/Sanibel again soon. Maybe in the Fall if I have enough travel rewards.



Seriously, back in the late '80s, '90s and up to around 2005, we were diving every Saturday,  Sunday and holiday, when the weather permitted for our size boat. We did 3 dives per day. During the lobster season, when the limit was still 24 per boat, we would average around 300 per season, including Florida, slipper, shovel nose and Spanish. The latter 3 had no season, but you couldn't take females with eggs. We always gave away plenty to neighbors and friends or had parties serving lobster and fish. Parties were usually impromptu and featured that days catch, often with folks taking home some of that catch and leftovers.

My point is, when you have your freezer full and that much available, you get tired of the same old, same old. You have to get creative. My "Lobster Diablo", "Lobster Salad", "Lobster Cocktail", "Hogfish Polynesian" were a few of the recipes well received by others. You probably won't find the lobster cocktail as a restaurant menu item.

Heck, if things were still the same today, we'd be trying options with some of the cuisines we have started exploring.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 19, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> I am about to boil up some lobsters tonight.
> 
> From 2 of them I will be making Lobster Rolls (Welcome Home for my traveling neighbours).
> The other I will share with a friend, hot out of the pot. (hope I can pick out the largest )
> ...


Someone on TV (can't remember who) made a sort of court bouillon to cook the lobster in. They said to plunge it into boiling water head first as that was the kindest way. (Please don't shoot the messenger - I'm only repeating what I heard)


----------



## dragnlaw (May 19, 2017)

Not to worry Mad Cook.  I've been cooking lobster for a long time.

I was looking for an opinion as to whether or not other people "seasoned" their water and if yes, with what.

I had always just used salt. My father was a Maritimer and THAT was the only way.  LOL

I cooked some more the other day back with just the salt.  Truth to tell?  I really could not see that much difference in the flavour of the meat.  Just my palate I guess.


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Not to worry Mad Cook.  I've been cooking lobster for a long time.
> 
> I was looking for an opinion as to whether or not other people "seasoned" their water and if yes, with what.
> 
> ...



Fear not. I think from New England to the north, it is simply salt in the water. It is when other parts of the country began to discover the delights of boiled lobster that they started to change things up. Something that simple cannot possibly be that good. Or so they thought.


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2017)

Addie said:


> Fear not. I think from New England to the north, it is simply salt in the water. *It is when other parts of the country began to discover the delights of boiled lobster that they started to change things up. *Something that simple cannot possibly be that good. Or so they thought.



Do you mean things like grilling them split or split with the head cleaned out, stuffed with crab meat stuffing and broiled? None of these preparations require boiling/steaming first. IMO, these are far better than boiling.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 21, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Do you mean things like grilling them split or split with the head cleaned out, stuffed with crab meat stuffing and broiled? None of these preparations require boiling/steaming first. IMO, these are far better than boiling.


I wonder if it might be an age thing... I have had lobster in many wonderful ways but, still prefer the boiled lobster with clarified butter I grew up on and enjoyed for many years until really talented cooks presented preparations such as you speak of.. If I'm not mistaken, I recall that boiled and Lobster Thermidor were the main options in the 50's and 60's..   

Ross


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2017)

A real trick is when you can broil a lobster tail so it pops from the shell but doesn't dry out.

I've never been able to accomplish that, however. I end up with lobster leather stuck in the shell.


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> A real trick is when you can broil a lobster tail so it pops from the shell but doesn't dry out.
> 
> I've never been able to accomplish that, however. I end up with lobster leather stuck in the shell.



Lobster is similar in cooking like shrimp. You can very quickly overcook them. Then they turn tough.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 22, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Not to worry Mad Cook.  I've been cooking lobster for a long time.
> 
> I was looking for an opinion as to whether or not other people "seasoned" their water and if yes, with what.
> 
> ...


I don't tend to cook anything that's likely to bite me first and you can't get pre-cooked lobster around here. Had it in restaurants in Spain though - delish.


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> I don't tend to cook anything that's likely to bite me first and you can't get pre-cooked lobster around here. Had it in restaurants in Spain though - delish.



You might get pinched but not bitten. There is a reason the claws have rubber bands on them when purchased.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 22, 2017)

CraigC said:


> You might get pinched but not bitten. There is a reason the claws have rubber bands on them when purchased.


Yes, I know about pinching - I was generalising wink

They are extortionately expensive over here which is odd, because nowhere is more that 75 miles from the sea so not much of the costing is transport.


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, I know about pinching - I was generalising wink
> 
> They are extortionately expensive over here which is odd, because nowhere is more that 75 miles from the sea so not much of the costing is transport.



I just recently watched an episode of "Bizarre Foods" featuring Ireland. Over fishing of some type of salmon has created a very limited season, small bag limits and prices through the roof. I imagine that is the same for lobster. I did some work in Kingston, Jamaica in the early '90s for a commercial lobster and conch company. The Jamaicans had wiped out viable fisheries near their coast and were working 40 miles offshore. They took everything without regard to size or egg bearing females. All for the Japanese market. Ever watched "Wicked Tuna"? The American boats are restricted to a season and size limit, even in international waters. Guess where the catch goes.


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2017)

​


CraigC said:


> Do you mean things like grilling them split or split with the head cleaned out, stuffed with crab meat stuffing and broiled? None of these preparations require boiling/steaming first. IMO, these are far better than boiling.




Maybe it's a New England thing but I always prefer a naked steamed or boiled lobster over other preparations.

Especially a baked stuffed lobster, actually DISlike those

But I got a Big Green Egg and a house on the Cape so I'm going to grill a few this summer.


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2017)

That reminds me of the scene from the movie The Great Outdoors when Dan Aykroyd is grilling huge lobster tails.

https://youtu.be/001dtJ0srBI

It always makes me so hungry for lobsters.
Does anyone remember about 30 years ago when gigantic African lobster tails were popular? They were like a pound or two each, just in the tail.


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2017)

buckytom said:


> That reminds me of the scene from the movie The Great Outdoors when Dan Aykroyd is grilling huge lobster tails.
> 
> https://youtu.be/001dtJ0srBI
> 
> ...



No, but I do remember 10+ pound lobsters from the Dry Tortugas and Cay Sal Banks. On a night dive in the Tortugas, we snagged one that was as long (without measuring the antenna) as Karen's arm, measured from her finger tips to her shoulder. The biggest problem with 3, 4 and 5 pound tails is if you try to cook them whole they get tough. You have to cut the meat into smaller pieces to get even cooking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 22, 2017)

buckytom said:


> ...Does anyone remember about 30 years ago when gigantic African lobster tails were popular? They were like a pound or two each, just in the tail.


I do. We never got them because they were so big. And so pricey.

The largest lobster I ever saw plated was the first time Himself and I visited Boston while on vacation. This was sometime in the mid-1970s. We hit Cape Cod along with all the traditional tourist traps in Boston. We ate dinner one night at Durgin-Park. If you have ever eaten at a Dick's Last Resort, they must have gotten their idea for surly servers from Durgin-Park. Anyway, back to the lobster. The people down the table from us* ordered lobster, so we had front row seats to see this thing that was so big the claws and tip of the tail all extended over the edges of the platter! On her way back to the restaurant she told us it was about a 2 1/2 pounder. It was uuuuuuuge!

*No "table for four" at this place, Durgin-Park had long, cafeteria style seating. Every time people left the area they were sitting at, the waitress would put a clean red-and-white checked cloth on top of all the other ones. You could see how many people sat at your table that day while waiting for your food...or for a server to actually take your order.


----------



## jennyema (May 26, 2017)

We are eating out first lobsters of the summer tonight!!  2 pounders 

2 pounders are pretty normal size.

We buy them steamed and cracked at Nauset Lobster.

They had a number of 10 pounders in the tanks.  I took a picture and will try to post.

Will also let you know the meat:shell ratio and if they are watery


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2017)

CraigC said:


> You might get pinched but not bitten. There is a reason the claws have rubber bands on them when purchased.



Pinched??? Try taking off a finger. That is more than just a pinched. And those rubber bands are for those who don't know how to handle a lobster. You have to grab them right behind their eyes. 
Every year here in Eastie, they have "Poaching Night." The lobster men set out their traps and those who poach go out and poach the lobsters that are in the traps. No elastics for them, they handle them the way the lobster men do. Behind the eyes. The rest of the season, the poacher have a hands off policy. No poaching allowed. If caught, you get arrested and pay a heavy fine.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2017)

Aww, c'mon Addie. A lobsters claw is too blunt to sever a finger. Break one, yes. But not cut it off.

I reached into the water once when I was young trying to pick up something in the water to see what it was. It was a lobster. The damn thing grabbed onto my index finger and held on as I screamed and tried to shake it off. It eventually let go, but my finger, while well bruised and cut up, was otherwise in tact.

I'd have to say that it was around a 2 to 3 pounder. But I still have 10 fingers and toes, and a nice little scar on my finger even after all these years to remind me no to go reaching in the ocean somewhat blind.


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Aww, c'mon Addie. A lobsters claw is too blunt to sever a finger. Break one, yes. But not cut it off.
> 
> I reached into the water once when I was young trying to pick up something in the water to see what it was. It was a lobster. The damn thing grabbed onto my index finger and held on as I screamed and tried to shake it off. It eventually let go, but my finger, while well bruised and cut up, was otherwise in tact.
> 
> I'd have to say that it was around a 2 to 3 pounder. But I still have 10 fingers and toes, and a nice little scar on my finger even after all these years to remind me no to go reaching in the ocean somewhat blind.



Let a five or ten pounder get a hold of your finger. Have you ever noticed that on the big claw the lobster has teeth? And next time reach just in back of the eyes. Then peg them or use an elastic.


----------



## CraigC (May 28, 2017)

Addie said:


> Pinched??? Try taking off a finger. That is more than just a pinched. And those rubber bands are for those who don't know how to handle a lobster. You have to grab them right behind their eyes.
> Every year here in Eastie, they have "Poaching Night." The lobster men set out their traps and those who poach go out and poach the lobsters that are in the traps. No elastics for them, they handle them the way the lobster men do. Behind the eyes. The rest of the season, the poacher have a hands off policy. No poaching allowed. If caught, you get arrested and pay a heavy fine.



My point was that lobsters don't bite.


----------



## jennyema (May 28, 2017)

When I get to work I'll post the pic I have of my hand next to the 10 pound lobster.
I have no doubt it could do some very serious damage....


----------

